# Good deals on fly tackle!



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

I have more tackle than I need! Here ya' go
G-loomis Cross Current Pro 1 8wt. 250.00
Ross Momentum Lt 4 (new in box with 8 wt line) 285.00
Redington Predator 8 wt with Rise 7/8 fly reel and "Flip pallot" sight cast line combo 179.95


----------



## onthereel (Jun 1, 2009)

*Question about the tackle...*

What color is the Momentum LT4? Black or Champagne Gold? Has it EVER seen the water or has it been "in the box" since it's date of purchase?


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

how far can that Loomis rod cast?
what color line works best on that Russ reel?
and what's a "flip pallot?"


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I am interested in the GLX

Sent a PM.

Joe


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

flywader said:


> how far can that Loomis rod cast?
> what color line works best on that Russ reel?
> and what's a "flip pallot?"


the loomis rod can cast 200 ft..........easy

orange line cast further than the green line but the green line is more accurate.

a "flip pallot" is just taste buds on a fish that taste things differntly, thats why the call it fliped. gulp juice works good in those cases.

tightlines


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*flip palot*

LMAO!


----------

